# raw vs cooked shrimp



## hle_81 (Dec 3, 2003)

which is better for feeding my fishes, raw/cooked shrimp? i'm feeding my fish salad shrimp right now, and was wondering if raw shrimp would be better.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

uncooked, becasue cooking removes nutritients


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Defintly uncooked food! There is no people in the amazon cooking for them!









Justin


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Raw


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Raw


Yes exactly, raw is the only good way.
By cooking you loose vitamins and because of dilutation many nutrients.
Also proteins get distorted in high temperatures (coagulation) and because of that not all aminoacids are in usable form.

Regards,


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Should you also remove the shrimps shells prior to feeding?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

feed your fish raw. anything type of seafood


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Should you also remove the shrimps shells prior to feeding?


depends on the size of the p's. but i would remove the head, they have some nasty spikes there!
the shell is actually good for them and theyre coloration!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Should you also remove the shrimps shells prior to feeding?


depends on the size of the p's. but i would remove the head, they have some nasty spikes there!
the shell is actually good for them and theyre coloration!
[/quote]

Thanks Corey!! What are you thoughts about feeding Ghost Shrimp? The same value at salad shrimp? Currently I am feeding brine, salad shrimp, and ground beef (once a week).


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Should you also remove the shrimps shells prior to feeding?


depends on the size of the p's. but i would remove the head, they have some nasty spikes there!
the shell is actually good for them and theyre coloration!
[/quote]

Thanks Corey!! What are you thoughts about feeding Ghost Shrimp? The same value at salad shrimp? Currently I am feeding brine, salad shrimp, and ground beef (once a week).
[/quote]

uugh ground beef? Check with your local butcher and see if he can get you beef heart. Ground beef is all the left over crap. It is very fatty. Beefheart is the best you can feed um off the holy cow.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Let them eat raw and with shells and all intact. Their food does not get prepared for them in the wild so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Should you also remove the shrimps shells prior to feeding?


depends on the size of the p's. but i would remove the head, they have some nasty spikes there!
the shell is actually good for them and theyre coloration!
[/quote]

Thanks Corey!! What are you thoughts about feeding Ghost Shrimp? The same value at salad shrimp? Currently I am feeding brine, salad shrimp, and ground beef (once a week).
[/quote]

uugh ground beef? Check with your local butcher and see if he can get you beef heart. Ground beef is all the left over crap. It is very fatty. Beefheart is the best you can feed um off the holy cow.
[/quote]

Yeah, some raw ground beef. Just a few strips pulled before I use the rest to cook dinner with. They seem to love it. I will try the beef heart. Actually, where I live when ever you ask a butcher about beef heart they only have it via special request. It is funny, because from that response you know that there are other piranha owners in the area. thanks again!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sometimes you can find it in grocery stores too. ask the butchers there too. I used to have to ask for it but they always semeed to have in in stock. If ya gotta special order it *shrug* crappy but still much better for them then ground ass.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I always order beefheart from my butcher, when I get it from the grocery it was always a quarter of the heart...imagine my face when this guy drops the heart on the counter lol but it was cheap. I also use bison heart.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Bison heart is good too. 
Personaly I would ask the guy to slice it for you. little 1/2in cubes is good.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> sometimes you can find it in grocery stores too. ask the butchers there too. I used to have to ask for it but they always semeed to have in in stock. If ya gotta special order it *shrug* crappy but still much better for them then ground ass.


Thanks for the heads up. I will check my grocery store.


----------

